# Quick cure



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so where do you buy this stuff on the shelf . i half 2 bottles of the stuff but never seen it on the shelf.
why is the drip out of these bottles so crappy. its like drip drip drip squirt nothing. then you poke holes in it still the same thing. blue dye on my hands a little to maybe a should get gloves


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I hate this stuff simply because the bottle is so crappy. Seen it a few places, but I use something stronger now. Only had ich twice so tried quICK cure, then switched to kordon super ich treatment


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

yes get gloves. it doesn't say you need gloves but it says something on there about causing cancer, not to mention that blue crap is hard to get off your skin. i got my quick clear from LPS & it worked good for me. as for the gloves i used the blue rubber mechanics gloves, just like surgical gloves but thicker, you can pick up a box of these at your local parts store for cheap


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Go to the Dollar Store to get your Gloves,I bought a Pack the Kind of gloves you wear in the Deli super cheap,I had to wear them also because it was an absolute pain in the Butt using the Quick Cure,I just kept poking the hole with a Pin,it's bizarre how the hole in the dropper expands back and forth to opening and plugging.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

J&L and Roger's has this stuff. 

Yes, I agree, it stops working after a few drips. 
I slightly cut off the top and then it's fine.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have it. Just be careful cutting the top as over dozing is deadly.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can actually buy a pond size bottle of quick cure to save you a bundle. Same stuff and yes, please be careful unless you want to have blue hands and look like a smurf for the next few days, not to mention its not the best stuff for you to touch.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

How about Malachite green?
I got mine from April & it works like a charm.
I just peeled the foil on top a lil bit & it drop/drips perfectly.

I've tried quite few meds for ich.
I like the tablets, it's so user friendly.
Malachite Green seem to work the fastest.
Salt & heat works well, but takes longer.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Feh, Quick cure seems to be incredibly strong. Killed more fish then it saved, and I was half dosing. The bottle didnt seem to give me any trouble. To me salt and heat is the safest and best way to treat Ich...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

As many of you may know we have our own IPU brand, same strength and same formula we use in store. It is very concentrated and is available in 4oz and 16oz. I know it was priced less then quick cure when we used to carry it.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> As many of you may know we have our own IPU brand, same strength and same formula we use in store. It is very concentrated and is available in 4oz and 16oz. I know it was priced less then quick cure when we used to carry it.


sweet grant . good to know


----------

